# hawthorne speedline dr phil



## kccomet (Jun 7, 2009)

im new to the forum. i enjoy reading about your new finds and exploits. heres a hawthorne speedline notice the horn light combo. elgin falcon in back. pics are pretty dark and no they arent for sale . i have an interest in old wood rim track bikes like redline posted got any thanks for looking


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 7, 2009)

dude those are sweet!!!  love them....

mark


----------



## brassbusterpc (Jun 7, 2009)

*Great Bike*

Wish they were MINE


----------

